# helmets laying?



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

helmet hen dropped an egg this afternoon never bred them how long do they take to hatch i know w/ racers is 18 days and rollers 23 days thanks kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

she has only laid one egg so far this is the 3rd day


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> she has only laid one egg so far this is the 3rd day


Same time frame. She should lay the other one today. This afternoon....probably around 4ish.......


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

ok thanks I also have noticed she is off the egg sometimes and she is still puffed up on the hind end this is my first time w/ helmets so all info will help kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> ok thanks I also have noticed she is off the egg sometimes and she is still puffed up on the hind end this is my first time w/ helmets so all info will help kevin


Far as laying eggs....a pigeon is a pigeon is a pigeon.......LOL
Shouldn't be any difference in her and any other pigeons that you have. Most of them don't sit on the first egg full time...........once the 2nd one is laid, there should be a pigeon sitting 24/7.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

ok thanks I noticed that w/ my rollers the hen and cock would switch I have not seen male sitting yet w/ the helmets I will keep ya posted kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Renee you are good around 4:30 today how did ya know it looks like she is still laboring will she have more than 2 ya think Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> Hey Renee you are good around 4:30 today how did ya know it looks like she is still laboring will she have more than 2 ya think Kevin


That's just about what time they lay.........at least mine usually do. She COULD lay three.....but that's not normal OR common........


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the info the guy i bought them from was not sure if they were a pair but as we were talking he was mounting her so I bought them we'll see what happens in about 18 days kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have more ??s does the male helmet sit on the eggs too I have not seen him on them yet just checking kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> I have more ??s does the male helmet sit on the eggs too I have not seen him on them yet just checking kevin


Normally the hen sits during the night until around 10 or 11 AM. Then the cock will sit from 10/11 until about 2/3 PM........So, yes, he SHOULD be pulling SOME nest duty.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

The male is not doing his part is this something to watch or what? kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> The male is not doing his part is this something to watch or what? kevin


Yes, if he's not sitting, then it's likely that she will abandon the eggs before they hatch. She's only been on them for a couple of days, so it's probably not a problem for her YET.........You could take the eggs and foster them out.........give her some dummy eggs, just to see what happens before you let her lay again. There ARE such things as bad pigeon parents. NOT A LOT.......but they're out there. I actually hear more about it when dealing with other breeds beside homers...........just my opinion though..........Homer is all I have and I've never had a problem. I had ONE set of Satinettes and they were AWFUL parents.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

do ya think modenas will sit on them or rollers hhmmm i have no dummy eggs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> do ya think modenas will sit on them or rollers hhmmm i have no dummy eggs


If the timing is right, yea.........I think Modenas are bigger birds? I would guess and say the Rollers would be a better choice...but I don't know really. Either pair has to have laid eggs around the same time though as this pair of birds.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

ya i have no eggs w/ other birds right now i'll keep an i on her thanks kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

my female modena is getting ready to lay she has been sitting in the nest bowl alot in the last 2 days and that is waht my roller female did the last time she had eggs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> ya i have no eggs w/ other birds right now i'll keep an i on her thanks kevin


MAYBE in a day or so, HE will get a clue as to what's going on and help her. 
MEN!!............LOL


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

ya if i remeber right he is young 08 and she is 07 or 06 i have had them only a week so still new to me lols thanks for all your help kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

My sons modena hen dropped an egg but it was dropped on the other side of the cage so i put it in the nest bowl we have had severe storms all day so i don't know if she dropped cause she got scared or what kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

well love birds that male helmet has not got a clue or he is a typical male lols what am i saying I a male hehehe anyway she is still sitting i caught a couple of times grtting water and food so we'll see what happens kevin


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

well the female abanded the eggs came home tsterday and was out and cracked on the floor of cage and was not and has not sit on other egg held it up to like and it was all yoke don't know welder


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> well the female abanded the eggs came home tsterday and was out and cracked on the floor of cage and was not and has not sit on other egg held it up to like and it was all yoke don't know welder


Please forgive me if I should know this already.........I just can't keep up with all you folks and your "kids"..........LOL
These birds are in a loft. Right? They have a nest box or a cage? Can other birds get into where this pair of birds were nesting?
I have to tell you............maybe I've just been lucky, I don't know, but I have never had a pigeon throw it's egg out of the bowl and into the floor. If there's a fight in the nest box, then yes that can happen, but I just can't see a bird sitting on an egg for two weeks and then just throwing it away. I've never had a bird break and/or throw out an egg because it didn't hatch. They just get up and walk away and start over. Pigeons don't break their eggs for no reason.
So, is there a chance that someone is bothering this pair of birds?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

they are in a breeder cage that I made so no others can get in but that is what happened I'll wait 2 weeks and try again kevin


----------

